# Proyectos avanzados



## UnGato (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola que tal.

Soy principiante en esto de la electronica y estoy muy entusiasmado y dispuesto en aprender.

Actualmente me encuentro estudiando Electronica Basica (Tension, Corriente, Resistores, LED's...etc) y pues practicamente solo estoy viendo teoria, Aunque se que esta es muy importante, me gustaria desarrollar pequeños proyectos y circuitos acordes a los temas que estoy viendo o tal vez un poquito mas avanzado, yo me encargaria de investigar lo necesario.
Tengo conocimientos de Informatica, asi que me ayudara un poco en la logica (eso espero).

La intensión de realizar proyectos un poco avanzados es para ir conociendo el funcionamiento de nuevos componentes.

Algunos de los proyectos que me gustaria alcanzar a corto plazo (para empezar) son:

*
Efectos con LED's (Auto increible, Semaforo, etc...)
Desplegar numeros en un Display
Encender un led a control remoto*

Tal vez suene muy ambicioso para mis conocimientos, pero se que las dudas que se presenten me llevaran a investigar sobre el tema, hasta lograrlo. En si, de lo que si voy a necesitar mucho es: Orientacion.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 20, 2006)

Para los proyectos de encendidos de leds debes  tener un concepto basico de circuitos secuenciales,concepto de clock u oscilador astable del cual es el mas conocido es el legendario timer 555 que puedes buscar en internet,lo mas simple es comenzar por armar un monostable con el 555 en un protoboard (alli se insertan los dispositivos  en lineas comunes y se unen mediante cables para formar un circuito) busca esto en internet
debe haber mucho
veras que con solo un resistor y un condensador tienes tiempo de encendido del led variables,de alli puedes pasar con el mismo 555 a un oscilador ,solo se necesita una resistencia mas y el led conectado con su respectiva resistencia a la pata 3 del 555 flasheara a frecuencias distintas de acuerdo a los valores de las resistencias y condensadores.
De alli con circuitos integrados  lógicos and-or-or exclusivo o sus negados o inversores puedes armar algunos proyectos sencillos hasta tocar circuitos secuenciadores mas dedicados.
Para la presentacion en display numerico solo necesitas de un clock (el timer 555) un contador BCD que saca los pulsos en serie que entran del reloj en cuatro salidas paralelas de codigo BCD,en logica debes saber,por ejemplo que 0101 significa 3.el codigo 0111 significa 7 y asi por el estilo,te pongo el codigo 7490 contador decimal TTL para que investigues en la red,de alli las cuatro salidas se van a un decoder (por ejemplo 74 47) y sus siete salidas van a un display que nos da un numero decimal por cada cuenta BCD.Para el control remoto deberias teber idea de transmision en radiofrecuencia para iniciarte,receptores,manejo de relays,tambien se puede hacer por luz usando fotoresistores o tambien usando lapiceros laser.
Pero mi mejor consejo es no armar nunca un circuito a ciegas es mejor andar lento para entender lo que llamamos "filosofia de funcionamiento" que te permitira entender ,modificar,reparar y con el tiempo diseñar tus propios circuitos.
Se lo dificil que es hablar o escribir  pero no poder ayudar directamente,estoy en preparacion de una pagina web que usara la posibilidad de cargar videos flash para indicar visualmente como trabajar con el protoboard y como trabajar con circuitos en placa impresa.
Espero que no te desanimes y sigas adelante,no has dicho si ya sabes leer circuitos  o identificar componente para poner algun circuito,en todo caso comunicanos tus avances.
saludos desde Lima Perú


----------



## UnGato (Oct 20, 2006)

Perfecto.

Justo lo que necesito para empezar, se que es mucho el camino por recorrer e investigar, pero este es ya el 1er paso.

Se algo de leer circuitos e identificar componentes, hasta el momento no lo veo complicado, creo que ahi no habra tanto problema.

Muchas gracias y nos vemos muy pronto seguramente.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 21, 2006)

Hola a todos   

Claro que los conocimienos en informática te van a ser de utilidad, y más de lo que piensas, te recomendaría conseguir una protoboard para tus experimentos, un fuente de 12 volts 1 ampere, y de esa puedes adaptar una de 5 volts.

La de 12V es para uso general con relevadores displays de leds y tecnología CMOS.
La de 5V es para la tecnología TTL.

Así que a buscar proyectos y experimentar mucho.

Vas a encontrar muchas aplicaciones para la electrónica en tu vida diaria o como forma de vida, es uno de los trabajos más nobles que conozco.

Y al respecto de la orientación, creo que todos nos unimos a este foro, para orientarnos y ayudarnos.

Un saludo y muy buen día.


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 4, 2006)

La electrónica digital es apacionante y tentadora ademas de muy facil, con el diagrama de un circuito y un manual ECG tienes suficiente pero no te dejes engañar la electronica es digital encanta por su facilidad y nos invita casi que a no avanzar, te recomiendo que seas ambicioso y disciplinado sobre todo con la protoboard, monta tus circuitos de forma elegante y eso de te dara disciplina.

Me voy a tomar el atrevimiento de recomendar algunas páginas con diagramas y tutoriales:

http://www.unicrom.com
http://www.electronicafacil.net
http://www.abcdatos.com

Y existen muchas más pero con esas bastara para comenzar.

Saludos y feliz aprendizaje.


----------



## Federicken (Nov 5, 2006)

Perdon pero ustedes todos estudiaron en universidad? o alguno sabe armar cosas leyendo planos?


----------



## UnGato (Nov 8, 2006)

Claro...la disciplina es muy importante...asi como "Serenidad y Paciencia...mucha paciencia"
Es bueno y motivante saber que hay tanto apoyo en este foro.
Precisamente ahorita acabo de terminar de probar estos 2 proyectos:

Luz Intermitente
Semáforo

Claro, en mi protoboard  

Ahora estoy checando aspectos tecnicos del 555 (ademas de experimentar con los circuitos) para comprender un poco mas su funcionamiento....
Me tarde cerca de 2 horas en hacerlo a funcionar...pero al fin quedo  

Me surgio una inquietud aunque no se si sea aplicable en estos circuitos:

Ya que son pulsos los que llegan al LED...pudiera agregar un contador para contar esos pulsos? O una bocinita para que suene cuando le llegue el pulso.

Gracias por su ayuda, sigan manteniendo asi de bueno este foro.


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 8, 2006)

UnGato dijo:
			
		

> Claro...la disciplina es muy importante...asi como "Serenidad y Paciencia...mucha paciencia"
> Es bueno y motivante saber que hay tanto apoyo en este foro.
> Precisamente ahorita acabo de terminar de probar estos 2 proyectos:
> 
> ...



Claro que se puede agregar un contador, el circuito de abajo hice el esquema de un circuito contador de pulsos de reloj, la unica modificación que hay que hacer para adecuarla a cualquiera de esos proyectos es la de quitar el generador de pulsos que yo coloque y conectar en su lugar el pin número tres(salída) del CI 555, hay que tener en cuenta que el U1 que es un contador 7490 trabaja con flancos de bajada, es decir, se activa cuando en su terminal CKA hay un cero lógico. También hay que considerar que las salídas del U2 que es un decodificador 7447 son bajas por lo tanto se deben conectar a un display ánodo común.

Espero sirva de algo, suerte y feliz apredizaje.


----------



## UnGato (Nov 10, 2006)

Pregunta: El proyecto semaforo...es un *Multivibrador Astable*?


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 11, 2006)

UnGato dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta: El proyecto semaforo...es un *Multivibrador Astable*?



Tanto SEMAFORO como LUZ INTERMITENTE lo son, solo que con pequeñas modificaciones.


----------



## UnGato (Ene 5, 2007)

Hola que tal!  

Me tuve que meter de lleno a la teoria y principios de algunos componentes y su funcionamiento porque sentia que ma hacia falta (Transistores, transformadores, Zener y otros mas), vaya que hay muuucha tela de donde cortar y si que me hacia falta. Esto me ha ayudado a sentirme mas seguro de lo que estoy haciendo.

Sigo pendiente del foro, no me he alejado y mucho menos desertado. En el curso que estoy, proximamente vamos a crear una Fuente de Alimentacion, asi que pronto les contare como me fue.  

Otra cosa, que otros contadores son compatibles con el 7490 y 7447? O en su caso reemplazarlos por otros, porque cheque el catalogo de la tienda donde compro los componentes y no encontre ese modelo.  

Saludos!


----------



## UnGato (Mar 3, 2007)

Bueno...ya quedo el contador, ya quedo mi fuente y otros proyectos desde hace un buen rato.
Y, pues solo me queda dar gracias a este foro que me ha ayudado muchisimo, tanto que hasta el asunto cambio de a "Ayuda a Principiante" a "Proyectos Avanzados". 8) 

Gracias...y sigan manteniendo asi de bueno este foro.


----------

